# Tremors Rock Dibba



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.gulfnews.com/Articles/NationNF.asp?ArticleID=147463

Four rapid, minor tremors were felt last evening in Dibba Al Fujairah city and its adjacent areas.

Residents in Dibba felt the earth shaking four times, each not more than five seconds.

Sources at Dibba Al Fujairah police department confirmed the tremors and said the first was the strongest. However, no damage was reported.

"The seismic readings on the equipment at the Civil Defence Department in Dibba will be analysed to measure the magnitude of the tremors," the source said.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

scarry stuff!


----------



## HasanB (Aug 1, 2004)

The weather around the world is going a bit crazy, there has been nonstop snowstorms in california for 5 days now, flooding in Northern England, Snow in Ras Al Khaimah ... do you think there is any link between the tidal waves and this tremor in dibba ? Im getting a bit freaked out cos this is reminding me a bit of the film day after tomorrow.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

it is DEFINITELY related somehow...
and HasanB, there was an equake in iran of 5.8magnitude on the night before those 10foot waves flooded the Dubai/Sharjah/Ajmah coast and drowned a construction workin on the Jumeirah Palm


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

άτομο αυτό το τμήμα Ε.Α.Ε. παίρνει τρελλό, γιατί είναι ελληνικά ακόμη και επέτρεψε αυτό δεν είναι ένα ελληνικό τμήμα!!!!!

Man this UAE section is getting crazy! Why is greek even allowed? this is not a greek section!!!!!!" 

hey i said that. lol


----------



## HasanB (Aug 1, 2004)

juiced said:


> it is DEFINITELY related somehow...
> and HasanB, there was an equake in iran of 5.8magnitude on the night before those 10foot waves flooded the Dubai/Sharjah/Ajmah coast and drowned a construction workin on the Jumeirah Palm


Well in the newspaper it said that the Eurasian tectonic plate runs right through the middle of the arabian sea. Therefore there are chances of an earthquake, and God forbid if one were to occur Pakistan, Arab countries et all would be in serious trouble with tsunamis.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

I hope that judgement day is not near , well, worse now that I'll be in Dubai soon.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

zuhahmed said:


> άτομο αυτό το τμήμα Ε.Α.Ε. παίρνει τρελλό, γιατί είναι ελληνικά ακόμη και επέτρεψε αυτό δεν είναι ένα ελληνικό τμήμα!!!!!
> 
> Man this UAE section is getting crazy! Why is greek even allowed? this is not a greek section!!!!!!"
> 
> hey i said that. lol



sorry! i couldnt resist using it! 

it almost made me fall off my chair!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Scientists seek disaster management plans* 

Dubai: There is no chance of a tsunami hitting the UAE, say scientists.

They have, however, warned that the country should prepare for the threat of earthquakes from the active fault line near Dibba.










"There will be no tsunami here as the UAE is outside any danger zone. I can completely rule out this phenomenon.

"Although we are near the Zagros Fault, the UAE is in a relatively calm region and there is no danger of tsunamis," said Dr Mufid Samarai, Professor of Civil Engineering and Director of the Central Laboratory at the University of Sharjah.

He repeated that the recent high tide in UAE waters had nothing to do with the tsunamis in South East Asia.

High-rise buildings are being constructed according to the earthquake code in Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Sharjah, but smaller buildings and houses are in the greatest danger.

"Precautions should be taken to cope with any unexpected disaster and the authorities should ensure lifeline supplies can be provided to affected communities.

"The civil defence, police and hospitals should be capable of handling any big emergency and should be well-equipped. There should also be some scientific research on the issue to analyse the situation," he said.

This would include advanced earthquake and wave monitoring centres connected to satellites.

Dr Azm Al Homoud, a seismologist and Professor of Civil Engineering at the American University of Sharjah, said: "The monitoring centre would cost less than the cost of constructing a high-rise building, but it will help save hundreds of such buildings and thousands of lives."

He said the authorities in the UAE should be prepared for an earthquake in Dibba measuring 5 to 6.5 on the Richter scale.

"The Dibba Fault is active and we recorded an earthquake measuring 2.8 on the Richter scale at 5.22pm on January 11.

"Two other earthquakes were also recorded in Ras Al Khaimah on January 5, including ones at 9.34am and 9.40am at magnitudes of 2.5 and 3.

"There were similarities between the earthquakes in both areas as they were on the Dibba Fault line, which is about 100km long.

"People in Dibba have also felt at least 150 tremors during the past two years, which indicates that there is a major earthquake waiting to happen in the area.

"This fault is capable of producing a major earthquake every 100 years and there has been no major earthquake in the last 100 years."

While he said no one could predict when exactly it would strike, he said it is bound to happen "sooner or later" judging by the scientific study of continual tremors.

These tremors, he said, were felt due to some kind of local tectonic movement on the Dibba Fault, which is connected to the Zagros Fault a major fault on the opposite side of the Arabian Gulf in Iran.

"There is energy in the Dibba Fault that needs to be released and that will cause an earthquake in the area," he said.

"We should develop our own earthquake code, launch awareness program-mes for people, train volunteers and civil defence staff, set up more quake monitoring centres, impose design codes on building construction and check the vulnerability of important buildings, such as hospitals and schools," he said, adding it was a national issue and should be handled at the national level.

"Major damage and casualties happen because of a lack of education and training for such calamities.

"There should be a proper communication network to educate the public on how to react in such a situation.

"A general survey of buildings, such as schools, colleges, hospitals and other important and strategic points should be carried out to strengthen their structure to resist any quake," he said.

Prof Samarai said older buildings and town houses should be properly examined to check their vulnerability to earthquakes.

Dr Al Homoud said there were at least three reasons to take the threat of earthquakes in the UAE seriously.

First, a group of international experts had determined that the hazard in the UAE was approximately the same as that in parts of California, Turkey and Iran.

Second, two faults run through the UAE. One of them runs along the west coast through all the major cities from Abu Dhabi to Ras Al Khaimah. It is not known whether it is active or not.

The second one, which is called the Dibba Fault, enters land near the southern borders of Oman, coming from the north and runs southward to the centre of the Arabian Peninsula.

Thirdly, a quake measuring 5 on the Richter scale occurred in Masafi, about 23km from Fujairah, on March 11, 2002.

There are nine earthquake monitoring centres in the UAE built by the American University of Sharjah.

"We need to advance our earthquake monitoring stations in the UAE as we also need to add more state-of-the-art stations with seismographs and accelerometers connected to satellites."


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the warning is in the news for a couple of months now
and nothing happened yet
hope it won't be too bad!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Possibility of tsunami exists in Arabian Gulf 

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief 

Al Ain: A minor tsunami could take place in the Arabian Gulf, an expert has warned.

However, the waves would not be as big as those that hit the South Asian nations following the massive undersea earthquake off Sumatra last year.

Dr Keith Nakanishi, an expert with the Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory in the United States, said here yesterday the Arabian geological plate has been slowly moving under the Iranian plate.

This may cause an earthquake that generates tsunamis, he told the Gulf Seismic Forum 2005 at the Hilton Hotel here.

The region has been experiencing movements of plates similar to those that took place off Sumatra, he said.

The movement of the Austral-India plate in the Indian Ocean caused a major earthquake last December. The process released high energy that gave rise to massive tidal waves hitting many countries in South Asia and the east coast of Africa.

Later talking to Gulf News, Dr Nakanishi said the geological stress was very high in the Indonesian quake, and the fault line extended about 1,200 km.

"The stress and the fault line are not big here, but the reaction time in case of a tsunami would be very short due to the smaller size of the Gulf," he said.

In the Indonesian quake the tidal waves took almost two hours to reach the shores of Sri Lanka and India, and eight-and-a-half hours to hit the coast of Somalia, he said.

Dr Nakanishi said the Austral-India plate has been moving at the rate of 60mm a year.

"I am not sure at what speed the Arabian plate has been moving, but it is moving," he said.

The US expert stressed the need for global cooperation and an exchange of data and information on seismic activity.

"Human tragedy can be avoided by effective monitoring and early warning systems," he said.

The three-day forum was organised by the Faculty of Sciences of the UAE University in cooperation with the Lawrence Livermore Laboratory, the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation and the United States Geological Survey.

Dr Ben Jordan of the Department of Geology at the UAE University, said the conference intended to continue the process of providing information on the latest research on earthquakes, particularly in the Gulf region.

It also aims to promote sharing of seismic data, collaboration in setting up seismic networks and better communication between seismic laboratories in the region.


----------

